# Just found out at 41 years and ??? weeks pregnant



## vanessamaggi

Me and oH have a 1.5 year old child, and had decided not to prevent. I have very long and irregular cycles so it is very hard to keep track of when TTC, and i just didn't have the energy. We thought we will leave it to chance, and accept that it prob wont' happen that way as it took us so long with our first, and we did all the basal temperature taking and vitamins and acupuncture. we did everything. But this time we said we leave it to chance. Then, after a chemical pregnancy a year ago and another one this July, we decided definitely no more. I said I need to get off this bandwagon because it's too much of an emotional rollercoaster, I just want to put a lid on it, and we need to find proper birth control. So... naturally we haven't DTD since before that chemical in June.

Fast forward to middle of August and I start to expect my period. I had a 'period' on 7th July which might not have been completely normal, but if not I put it down to chemical pregnancy. 

Two weeks after my next period has NOT come, it's nearly 8 weeks since I had a period and I get a funny taste in my mouth and my boobs are still sore. And my OH is getting naggy about DTD and I keep saying WAIT FOR MY PERIOD TO COME (so i can stop wanting to kill you) I don't say the second bit but, you know.

Yesterday, when still no period, and I'm feeling crazy tired, boobs still sore, i think sod it, even though it's impossible because i HAD a period in July, I will do a test because that will make my period come. Sometimes that really works for me! And I had a digi in the drawer leftover from the chemical in July so I did it and it came up straightaway pregnant. 3+ weeks. 

Go to the doctor this morning and he calculates by my last 'real' period that I am 11-13 weeks along already which frankly seems unthinkable to me. I actually feel terrible today for the first time, so tired and a pounding headache (but I suspect that's partly because I've gone cold turkey on caffeine). 

He refers me to ante-natal unit, which takes 10 days to process your request, and I won't get a call till 16th September. We are meant to be moving abroad THAT WEEK. So I've booked a private scan, I hate doing it, but I can't wait to find out what the hell is going on. I feel that with ZERO symptoms and those faint tests I would be unwise to invest too heavily in this being a viable pregnancy. I have also had 3 previous miscarriages. 

I keep asking OH if he is SURE that we haven't DTD since June. He is convinced, but I'm not so sure. If it wasn't for that 'chemical' in July I would think this must be a new pregnancy. My belly is the same. I only JUST started feeling symptoms, and really all I feel is tiredness and sore boobs which are way early symptoms. I don't feel 12 weeks pregnant. 

But I will find out later today at the private scan. My guess is they will do abdominal ultrasound, see nothing, and have to do trans-vaginal. And then I'll have to explain to my OH that he MUST be wrong about us not having had sex OR he will definitely think I've somehow found the time to have a secret affair while looking after a toddler. He is SO convinced we haven't, but (no offence to him) I do have a _vague _memory of a time since June... argh. This is what happens when your brain is tired and old and you have to sing wheels on the bus six thousand times a day...


----------



## Aphy

I really hope your scan gives you answers! Fx for you...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your scan :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck for your scan. I hope it provides answers!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Good luck! X


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

It's possible to be 12 weeks and have no symptoms. With my son, I had no idea and took a random test as a dare! None of my other pregnancies have been that way.


----------



## vanessamaggi

Well, it seems my instincts are good! I am pregnant, but the scan technician said it is VERY early, DEFINITELY not 12 weeks! This has meant a brain-numbing conversation with OH during which he finally conceded that it was _possible_ that we DTD around 20th July. However, we know it was NO later than that for various reasons which we are DEFINITE ABOUT.

So, there was a heartbeat on the scan, but the lady said it was too tiny to measure. She said it's very new, very small. Which is a bit confusing because the digi said 3+ which is inaccurate isn't it? And if we DTD on 20th July wouldn't you expect it to be bigger than 5 weeks?

Also confusing is the fact that it means I DID have a period on July 11th (checked my calendar), meaning I must have ovulated almost immediately after my period, within days of it ending in fact. OR the sperm _really _hung around in there waiting for an egg. Either way, I remember now that the Deed we Did seemed REALLY close to when my period had ended and that's why we felt it was safe. Like a couple of foolhardy teenagers, eh?

I'm just still struggling to work out what to think or feel. I had so made my peace with my TTC journey being over finally.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

They can see the heart around 5wks. I wouldnt put stock in the digi. 

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations <3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats <3


----------



## bluebell

Wow congratulations :happydance: Hope you get some more answers soon about how pregnant you are.

xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Congratulations x


----------



## JAJuly2013

Wow, such an interesting journey you are on! I hope and pray things go smoothly for you. H&H 9 months!!


----------



## CC94

Oh my goodness, how confusing, but what a blessing, congratulations!! Hopefully the stars align soon <3


----------



## kittiecat

Wow very confusing but amazing too! Congratulations! <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

I just read through your story and first I want to say congratulations! Digital tests usually only measure up from what I noticed to 3 weeks, so for example you could be 12 weeks pregnant and the digital would still say 3+ weeks. Just from the fact that they found a heartbeat, I would say you're at least 5 to 7 weeks pregnant.


----------

